# Hit and Run



## dsaginaw (6 mo ago)

Just returned to my 2017 Model S in a parking lot and found someone had driven into the back end of the car. Did not have Sentry mode enabled  - wondering if any chance the event was recorded by the back up camera anyway. Any help or thoughts on this appreciated, thanks,


----------

